# How do you SSKWSL



## bassamtheman (Feb 16, 2013)

Have tried many times to do the stitch SSKWSL from the book socks teos up
Does anyone know how to do this


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp,from Australia. :lol: :lol:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

sskWSL - Slip the next st knitwise; insert the needle point into the loop at the base of the next st. Knit the slipped st and the loop together through the back loops.

All the instructions for stitches should be in the pattern. usually at the beginning, but I have also/ seen some at tne end.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan!! I know what ssk means but never heard of wsl. I even looked it up on youtube but nothing came up.


----------



## bassamtheman (Feb 16, 2013)

By doing this does it also increase a stitch?
Thanks


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

bassamtheman said:


> By doing this does it also increase a stitch?
> Thanks


No


----------



## bassamtheman (Feb 16, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome from New Zealand!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Your question has been answered, welcome from Australia


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome from South Africa


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I found this which describes this stitch - it is a type of SSK decrease

http://www.knittinghelp.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104551


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello and welcome from central Florida


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Florida, USA.


----------



## Jo Ann S (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome from NE Ohio.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and another welcome from Australia.


----------

